# How to correctly write scientific names/ooth display



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

For an ooth display. Want to make sure scientific names are done right. Is it:

stagmomantis limbata

Stagmomantis Limbata

Stagmomantis limbata

For an ooth display. Thanks.


----------



## ismart (Dec 24, 2009)

It's #3


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 24, 2009)

Or if you're feeling really fancy, Rick, _Stagmomantis limbata_


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

The italics are fancy Phil!

Now, next question. If you were making an ooth display in a display case how would you do it? Just looking for ideas. As we all know, ooths vary in size. I was thinking of just putting them in at random. Or I could put like size ones together, but that may not work since more will be added.


----------



## ismart (Dec 24, 2009)

I would probally put them from smallest to largest, or largest to smallest. I know you said you would be adding more, but the ones that are already in there are they removeable?


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

ismart said:


> I would probally put them from smallest to largest, or largest to smallest. I know you said you would be adding more, but the ones that are already in there are they removeable?


They will be.


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd arrange them smallest to largest. Maybe if I had ooths from several closely-related species, I'd arrange those together regardless of size to compare/contrast the differences between them. Like, if I had a ton of Stagomantis sp. ooths, I might group those together and have a smallest to largest of the rest.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 24, 2009)

This a really cool project Rick. Here are a cupla thoughts.

I assume that the display is meant to be educational, but it won't educate if folks don't look at it. I would suggest that you arrange them in an eye catching display, rather than just gluing them onto a white board. I don't have an artistic bone in my body, but I have plenty of friends who do, and I'm sure that you could find someone to help you right here on the forum, if you are similarly afflicted.

Putting them in a light box on black velvet (complementary texture) say in a spiral with either the largest or smallest in the center would be eye catching, like some of those commercial beetle and butterfly collections. To satisfy the scientific requirement of the display, you could give each ooth a number and key that to the second display where you show a sectioned ooth and put a small pic of each mantis to illustrate the names in the key.

Now, if you find that the drab color of most of the ooths makes the display a bit dull, take some bottles of food coloring, and...


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

It is mainly for the Bugfest event I do every year. Years past I had them stuck onto a display board which I was never happy with.

Here is how it turned out. As I get more ooths I will add em.


----------



## joossa (Dec 25, 2009)

Large to small is eye catching. However, I think alphabetical order (by genus of course) would be the most formal/professional.


----------



## Matticus (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 for alphabetical by genus.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 26, 2009)

Why? 99% of the folks who admire Rick's display don't know what a genus is, and you want them alphabetical?


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Why? 99% of the folks who admire Rick's display don't know what a genus is, and you want them alphabetical?


Yep. Bugfest is 85% children. Maybe I will rearrange it later when I get bored.


----------



## wangi (Dec 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yep. Bugfest is 85% children. Maybe I will rearrange it later when I get bored.


But children must be educated correctly, as old habits die hard. Many people (even seasoned zoologists) get it wrong and it is terrible: Binomial names are only correct if the genus name is capitalised, the specific name is NOT capitalised, and both names are either underlined or italicised.

Creobroter gemmatus is not correct.

Creobroter Gemmatus is not correct.

creobroter Gemmatus is not correct.

_Creobroter gemmatus_ and Creobroter gemmatus are correct.

This way we all understand each other and people get used to writing them like that. Remember you are educating future entomologists! Best of luck, I think it's brilliant what you are doing. Your display certainly has some interesting specimens. Arranging them with similar looking ones together is in my view the most effective way, I guess large to small as well would work and look good.

All the best!

Maria


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2009)

Maria said:


> But children must be educated correctly, as old habits die hard. Many people (even seasoned zoologists) get it wrong and it is terrible: Binomial names are only correct if the genus name is capitalised, the specific name is NOT capitalised, and both names are either underlined or italicised.Creobroter gemmatus is not correct.
> 
> Creobroter Gemmatus is not correct.
> 
> ...


Yes, we determined that early on. The names are correct on the display. We were talking about the order in which the ooths are in.


----------

